# Stackmat timer to Mac 10.4



## Boopyman (Oct 22, 2008)

I want to be able to connect my stackmat to the computer and time myself using CCT or other. But CCT needs Java SE 6 to work, which can only be installed on Mac OSX 10.5 . I have Mac OSX 10.4. 

Does anybody know how I could use CCT on my computer? Or is there any other program I could use?:confused:


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2008)

Update to 10.5. It's WAAAY worth it. 


Anyway, if you stick w/ 10.4 there's a beta installer that Apple put out before leopard came out. I was using that before i upgraded to leopard. If you could find that installer, then you should be able to run CCT. Good luck finding it though.


----------



## tim (Oct 23, 2008)

http://landonf.bikemonkey.org/static/soylatte/

Have fun .

btw. Upgrading to 10.5 won't help if your mac doesn't have a 64-bit Intel processor (like my generation 1 macbook :/).


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 23, 2008)

I have an IMac.
I'm just checking your link out, Tim. For the moment, it seems it could work! 
@masterofthebass: I don't want to go through a massive update of my system, although I admit it would be useful!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2008)

Updating to leopard from tiger is extremely easy. You don't lose anything, other than some OS GUI tweaks (if that). Not a massive update at all.

@Tim, leopard is just nicer  I dont' even care about performance.


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 23, 2008)

It works! Viva CCT!


----------



## AlanAlanine (Feb 16, 2009)

i am computer - fail. I downloaded soylatte for my 10.4 but, then what? do you have to go through a terminal to install?


----------



## byu (Feb 16, 2009)

If I have a PPC mac, am I completely out of luck?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Updating to leopard from tiger is extremely easy. You don't lose anything, other than some OS GUI tweaks (if that). Not a massive update at all.


You also lose quite some money. However nice Leopard might be, buying and updating an OS that advertises with "just works" to get Java "runs everywhere" to work seems ridiculous


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 16, 2009)

FYI: OS 10.5 runs java SE 6 with no problem if you know your way around the OS. Just go to the hard drive, click applications, scroll to the end, select the utilities folder, click the java folder, go to java preferences, and drag Java SE 6 to the top of the list in both "java applet versions" and "java application versions". Done. Now it should work.


----------



## tim (Feb 16, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> FYI: OS 10.5 runs java SE 6 with no problem if you know your way around the OS. Just go to the hard drive, click applications, scroll to the end, select the utilities folder, click the java folder, go to java preferences, and drag Java SE 6 to the top of the list in both "java applet versions" and "java application versions". Done. Now it should work.



That's not true for all Macs which run OS X 10.5.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> FYI: OS 10.5 runs java SE 6 with no problem if you know your way around the OS. Just go to the hard drive, click applications, scroll to the end, select the utilities folder, click the java folder, go to java preferences, and drag Java SE 6 to the top of the list in both "java applet versions" and "java application versions". Done. Now it should work.


The question was how to get it working on 10.4


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 16, 2009)

I know. I meant to propose that with more of a "maybe this is also true in 10.4" tone.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I know. I meant to propose that with more of a "maybe this is also true in 10.4" tone.


Apparently there is no installer available from Sun. That means version 6 won't show up in the preference screen


----------



## tim (Feb 16, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I know. I meant to propose that with more of a "maybe this is also true in 10.4" tone.



wtf? Read the thread!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> You also lose quite some money. However nice Leopard might be, buying and updating an OS that advertises with "just works" to get Java "runs everywhere" to work seems ridiculous



I spent about $30 on the new OS, as I bought a family license between a few friends.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > You also lose quite some money. However nice Leopard might be, buying and updating an OS that advertises with "just works" to get Java "runs everywhere" to work seems ridiculous
> ...


You either got a really good deal, or you meant 46 dollar and those 4 friends are living on your campus



> The Family Pack Software License Agreement allows you to install and use one copy of the Apple software on up to a maximum of five (5) Apple-labeled computers at a time as long as those computers are located in the same household and used by persons who occupy that household. By “household” we mean a person or persons who share the same housing unit such as a home, apartment, mobile home, or condominium, including students who are primary residents of that household but reside at a separate on-campus location.


----------

